# which is better?? belt holster or paddle holster??



## jason0007 (Nov 21, 2006)

what are the pros and cons and what is the consensus for a holster for the p99 full size?

i am looking to purchase one but not sure which is better..

it will be a fobus holster....made esp for walther p99


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

Jason, if you are going for a fobus, you might as well get the paddle version. It is easy to put on and take off, and it offers the same retention as the belt version. If you are looking for a belt holster, I would go with a leather holster.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I think we all know about the example of the fobus holster - you can hank the gun and the entire holster will separate and break, and the bad guy has your gun.

I've even seen 1 or 2 vids of this online.

I'd stick with leather.

For CCW, leather belt holsters are better and easier to conceal, unless U are willing to pay over $100 for the nice paddle holsters (which have the right inward angle to help conceal).

I looked into some paddle holsters a while back. But, I didn't wanna spend the money required to get a good one.


----------



## jenglish (Dec 29, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I think we all know about the example of the fobus holster - you can hank the gun and the entire holster will separate and break, and the bad guy has your gun.
> 
> I've even seen 1 or 2 vids of this online.
> 
> ...


I also have heard of this, and have done it with an old Fobus. I have also been able to do this to an Unkle Mike's Kydex. The kydex did not ripp, but the screws snapped. Anyway Fobus has improved their holsters. All current production Fobus holster have reenforced rivots with a steal bar running the length of the rivots. The new ones stand up to what the older ones could not. The only problem is that you must buy it in person to make sure you have a newer one and the the older weaker one.

But you get what you pay for and Fobus is a cheap holster.

And also in reference to the older Fobus, if you let the BG get close enough to you to wrech you gun and holster . . . you have more problems then the holster failing. A BG should NEVER be allowed to get that close, and if he is . . . well your pistol should already be pulled and smoking. Just my 2 coppers.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

I bought a Galco Yaqui paddle holster for my 1911. I ended up trading it in for another holster. I have the same holster with belt loops. The belt holster is better for CC. I also have a couple of IWB holsters that I like even better for CC.

WM


----------



## big dutchman (Jan 9, 2007)

i don't have a P99, but i have bought fobus holsters for all my handguns. some fit better than others, it depends on the design of the weapon. because the P99 has about the same slide retention characteristics as a glock, the paddle holster will work just fine. i say this because i have a few handguns that don't easily draw from the fobus holsters due to the complex angles on the slide. for those guns, i have to use to belt style holster to ensure positive draw. the rest get the paddle style because it's so easy to take on/off and is very comfortable. does this make sense?


----------



## RickJZ (Jan 5, 2007)

belt holsters hold the weapon closer to the body

paddle holsters are good in that they are easy to remove


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

I own a Fobus paddle for nearly ever handgun I own. I'm obviously very pleased with them. The only Fobus I don't like is the Roto. It sticks the gun too far out and tends to twist the cant as the retention screw works its way loose. 

As far as the security issue, that doesn't bother me. For me the security comes from keeping the gun concealed. I prefer low level security for concealed carry. 

Now if your talking open carry, that's a different issue. I would not use a Fobus paddle for open carry, but would use a level II or III duty type holster.

But for concealed carry or range use, I think the Fobus paddle is functional & a great value.


----------



## mw1311 (Feb 7, 2007)

Shipwreck said:


> I'd stick with leather.
> 
> For CCW, leather belt holsters are better and easier to conceal, unless U are willing to pay over $100 for the nice paddle holsters (which have the right inward angle to help conceal).


I agree


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

I like leather for IWB, but my Comp-tac kydex paddle is hard to beat. It did cost around $100. But so did my Galco leather OWB.


----------

